# gummy toolbox & offer to developers



## johnnyblays (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello can someone post the link for the gummytoolbox.
Would be greatly appreciated.

To the developers I appreciate your hard work and talent.
I would like to extend a hand in helping u guys out money
Wise. But in return keep me in the loop and help me keep my
Charge up to date with the latest and greatest.
Honest developers only. [email protected]


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

There is no link for the toolbox, to access the toolbox you have to open Terminal Emulator and type "su" and then "updatetb" and then "gummytoolbox"


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

And obviously this only works in final versions of Gummy roms.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"Cruiserdude said:


> And obviously this only works in final versions of Gummy roms.


Wait, I can't use this with Infinity?


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

No, that's why it's called gummytoolbox.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"iwasaperson said:


> No, that's why it's called gummytoolbox.


I think kvswim forgot to put '/sarcasm' after 

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"anoninja118 said:


> I think kvswim forgot to put '/sarcasm' after
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Wait, i'm not running Gummy?!


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

lol

Sent from my Infinified 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

What is a gummy


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

kvswim said:


> What is a gummy


Here you go










Ohhh, gummy. Sorry, my bad


----------



## johnnyblays (Oct 2, 2011)

what r u running on your phone?


----------



## jkat797 (Aug 18, 2011)

"johnnyblays said:


> what r u running on your phone?


im running android on my phone. I jaolbroke my 4g Verizon touch screen charge last week and I can now pull down my bar at the top of the screen. how about you?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

jkat797 said:


> im running android on my phone. I jaolbroke my 4g Verizon touch screen charge last week and I can now pull down my bar at the top of the screen. how about you?


Android, Jailbreak, Notification Bar pull down as a result of jailbreaking? Sense, making none?


----------



## jkat797 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Android, Jailbreak, Notification Bar pull down as a result of jailbreaking? Sense, making none?


I was joking..hahah


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Android, Jailbreak, Notification Bar pull down as a result of jailbreaking? Sense, making none?


(/sarcasm)


----------

